# Duty Gloves



## farzoid1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey guys, new to the forum.

I was on a DOA and one of the more seasoned and experienced members was using Baseball Batter gloves as duty gloves. I was looking to buy myself some duty gloves or extrication gloves. Is this a cheaper solution or not recommended?

Thanks!


----------



## MMiz (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome to EMTLife!  I moved your thread to the Ambulances and Equipment forum.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 1, 2012)

Huh?

If you're going to be messing about with "icky stuff", nitrile gloves are great. 

For general work/extrication gloves, go with a) what your department provides/recommends or b) leather or Kevlar gloves. I usually wear a pair of Petzl rock climbing gloves. They're broken in nicely and fit better than my 5.11 issued gloves.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 1, 2012)

I carry a cheap set of the nitrile coated gloves from Lowes. I only put them on when I'm going to be handling a situation where I'm afraid I might tear my regular gloves like lifting a patient who might have needles on them (think passed out homeless folks in low light conditions), or occasionally when there might be a potential for wrestling with a patient (Trust me I don't go looking for this one). I pull the heavier gloves on over my regular BSI gloves. They are about 2.99 a pair so they are cheap enough to toss if they get nasty after a call.

Something like these http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl..._JT8OjL6bi2AWr2LzZCw&ved=0CK0BEPUBMAI&dur=339


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 1, 2012)

I have leather ones that were issued and a pair of hatch extrication gloves. I only have the hatch gloves because they were given to me as a gift.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 2, 2012)

farzoid1 said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum.
> 
> I was on a DOA and one of the more seasoned and experienced members was using Baseball Batter gloves as duty gloves. I was looking to buy myself some duty gloves or extrication gloves. Is this a cheaper solution or not recommended?
> 
> Thanks!



If you do this, wear nitrile gloves underneath as batting gloves are sure to not be impervious to ickiness. 

I work with some people that carry "skel-gloves" like black leather gloves that you occasionally see cops wear. Personally given my usual work environment I think it comes as incredibly whackerish but if you were routinely working in an area where you were picking up people with needles on them I suppose I could see doing this though I have my doubts about thin leather stopping a needle.


----------

